# A Fresh Look at What it Means to be a Smartwatch



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm interested in the idea of re-defining what it means to be a smartwatch and have Bill Gates come out with a line of analog smartwatches that have manual features.

One thing I thought of would be cool would be to have two different models; one that plays Jazz Music and one that plays Classical Music which would have a single volume output through very high end speakers for simplicity of design.

I imagine it would be nice while driving, to just push a button on your watch and hear some chill tunes. Or laying on the beach, in solitude.


I suggest it to Bill Gates, because Apple is doing fine with their Apple Watches (which I don't love aesthetically or functionally in terms of features offered).

Thoughts? 
I think it would appeal to gentlemen. I think it should have a vintage design too.
Would you buy one?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm thinking around $200 for the price point.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> ... very high end speakers ...


On a smart watch. Yeah, right.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> On a smart watch. Yeah, right.


Something that works well, not to replace a good system.


----------

